# Sawn Poplar



## eribaMotters (12 Apr 2022)

What are the typical prices folk are paying at present for sawn Poplar per cubic foot+ vat. 
I'm looking at a decent quantity, 18 boards at 3.3/3.6m length, random widths of 200+, 25/38/50 thickness mix?

Colin


----------

